# Future meeting topics and presentations



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

What are some topics of interest you would like to see discussed at the meetings? Are there specific questions of areas of the hobby you feel shakey with? 

Some current ideas are:

-An aquarium photograpy how-to presented by a professional photographer
-Auqascape maintainance, trimming and presentation
-presentations on fish and shrimp for the planted aquarium
-Advanced plant trimming and shaping techniques
-Emersed growth setups
-Aquascaping demos at LFS
-In-depth discussions on Equipment; lighting, filtration and CO2
-The ever popular algae and fertalizing discussions

Please feel free to add more topic ideas or elaborate on the above ones. Any suggestions you have to draw in new members, reach the general public, advertising or ways NEAPS can encourage active membership would be welcome. What can we do for you?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Dennis, 

I hate to barge in on a club forum, but one of the topics we are covering at this month's meeting is Selling Plants on Aquabid and Cold Weather Shipping. It's not the most interesting topic but one that is of need since folks need to know how to get rid of all of their extra plants! We only have one club meeting a month to distribute plants so what do we do with all of our extra plants the other 3-4 weeks each month  

It kind of seems like a basic thing to me but I have been shipping/selling plants for almost 2 years now and those who are a bit newer to shipping/selling plants look forward to the help!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Not barging at all Matt. I appreciate your input and that is definately a good topic to add to the list. Thanks


----------

